# Lightroom Help Please!



## Destin (Apr 14, 2015)

So as I'm just getting back into photography, I've purchased a subscription to adobe creative cloud and I installed lightroom, however I'm unable to open it. When I attempt to open it, I'm greeted with a message telling me that "lightroom cannot create a catalog named "lightroom 5 catalog" on volume "Local Disk (C" because lightroom cannot save changes to this location. Lightroom catalogs cannot be opened on network volumes, removable storage, or read only volumes."

I literally cannot even get lightroom to open because of this. My C drive is my local, built in hard drive on my desktop. I've attempted to create a new catalog using the file browser box but I can't figure out how to do so, as it seems to want me to select a file and I have no idea what type of file it is looking for.

Google has turned up no useful solution. 

I just want to edit the photos I took this morning! Help!


----------



## weepete (Apr 14, 2015)

If you have a subscription contact Adobe, they do live support. I did last time I had an issue after an update and PS no longer worked but the remote connected to my system and sorted it out quick sharp.


----------



## Destin (Apr 14, 2015)

Was planning on it but just figured that this would be easier.. not a fan of dealing with customer service but if they're cool then I'll give them a shot right now. Thanks!


----------



## Destin (Apr 14, 2015)

Fixed. That was hands down the best, fastest customer support I've ever received.


----------



## weepete (Apr 15, 2015)

Good to hear. They were brilliant with me too.


----------



## luc (Jun 27, 2016)

Hey Destin, what was the solution ?


----------



## nerwin (Jul 2, 2016)

luc said:


> Hey Destin, what was the solution ?



I don't think he will be replying as he was last seen July 2015.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Jul 2, 2016)

weepete said:


> If you have a subscription contact Adobe, they do live support. I did last time I had an issue after an update and PS no longer worked but the remote connected to my system and sorted it out quick sharp.



Have a packed lunch with you before you log in to Adobe chat, #1000 monkeys with on 1000 typewriters.


----------



## weepete (Jul 2, 2016)

They were fine with me


----------

